# Don't fuck this up Capcom - [Rumor] Dino Crisis set to return later this year!



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2014)

> Apparently the newest issue of The Official Xbox Magazine UK says that capcom is preparing a reboot to Dino Crisis that will be unveiled later this year. Not much more information than that was shared in the issue. Gotta say as much as I want this news to be real, I have my doubts. There's been a few rumors in the past stating as much that amounted to nothing. Though I wouldn't be a fan if I didn't at least hold a single thread of hope. If this is indeed real I have a feeling it'll be another third party effort. Since I believe all of Capcom's internal teams are currently working on other projects. I suppose they could go a RE6 route, internal with a lot of outside help handling different aspects....but we all know how that went.
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any English Sites to use as a source, but a lot of european sites have been posting the story. Went with the site with the most validity.



From 

So take a wild guess guys.. Mobile? Free 2 play? Resident Evil 6? Or maybe just maybe this damn thang will be half-decent....

I personally liked DC 1 and 2, never played 3 tho.. But I really enjoyed the first two entries...


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 1, 2014)

Can you fuck it up harder than DC3 though?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2014)

How bad was DC3? Never played it, and people don't really mention it all that much.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 1, 2014)

Absolutely loved the first two. Obviously loved the first one more, but 2 was great for what it was. Never played 3, because:

A. Didn't have an Xbox at the time

and

B. The fact that it took place hundreds of years in the future and didn't have Regina or (at least to my knowledge) anything to do with 1 and 2 pissed me off.

If they do intend to reboot this series though, I'd much rather they lean more towards survival than all out action. Action games where dinosaurs are the main enemy don't exactly have the best track record.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2014)

>The fact that it took place hundreds of years in the future

Read enough.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> >The fact that it took place hundreds of years in the future
> 
> Read enough.



Yeah I really don't know what the fuck they were thinking when they did that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2014)

>capcom
>notfuckingup


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 1, 2014)

Confirmed for Mobiles


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> >The fact that it took place hundreds of years in the future
> 
> Read enough.



Will the dinosaurs have lasers attached to their heads?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't be worse than Dino Crisis 3.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Can't be worse than Dino Crisis 3.



F2P iOS game.

At least 3 is ironically enjoyable because it's so horrible.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 3, 2014)

> So take a wild guess guys.. Mobile? Free 2 play? Resident Evil 6? Or maybe just maybe this damn thang will be half-decent...



>Implying RE6 is a bad game


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 3, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> >Implying RE6 is a bad game



No it wasn't, but dear god did it have its fair share of annoying flaws.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> >Implying RE6 is a bad game



I won't say it's a *BAD *game. But the general consensus thinks that it was the prime example of a Capcom fuck up, that and DmC. But I hate mentioning the latter cuz I don't want it to exist anymore. 

Personally I think it was average (like 5/10). Add in the hype people had in it, resulted in a massive disappointment. 

They'll probably use the same control scheme for this anyways.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 3, 2014)

Khris said:


> How bad was DC3? Never played it, and people don't really mention it all that much.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gijKsRUq5N8&list=PL57hJfweW_2uCQD_8aY8LmZQ0Wqb3xXza&index=12[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll check out the vid later..


----------



## Imagine (Mar 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> >capcom
> >notfuckingup



Beat me to it.


----------

